# What about Soli Deo Gloria books ?



## Mayflower (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone knows where you can get contact with SDG ? I know that they are now a part of ligonier minstries. And does anyone knows about new publications, because like a year ago i heard from someone that they were planning to publish a book from Jeremiah Burroughs and William Gouge ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

Ligonier Ministries/SDG

I believe they have several books by Jeremiah Burroughs available but I don't see anything by William Gouge yet.


----------



## Mayflower (May 23, 2005)

Dear VirginiaHuguenot,

Jeremiah Burrough has be a new reprinted book, which was not publish before by SDG. And i hope that if it is really truth about William Gouge, that it will be domestical duties! But with alot of patience we have to wait!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

BTW, if you are interested William Gouge's commentary on Hebrews has been reprinted. It is available at Sacred Truth Ministries.


----------



## Mayflower (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Andrew,

Today i orderd a copy of Hebrews (Kregel) in the UK, iam looking foreward. Is Sacred Truth Ministries a reformed ministry ? And do they have more reformed/puritan reprints ? Whats domestical duties ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

Sacred Truth Ministies is _not_ a ministry that would endorse and I wouldn't call it Reformed. In fact it appears to be a church that calls itself Assembly of Christ with a British-Israelite theology. However, they happen reprint a number of antiquarian Christian works such as Gouge. If you scroll down their catalogue you will find some interesting titles available by or about Puritans and Reformed theologians and church history. I would just recommend discernment. 

Gouge's _Domesticall Duties_ is is a great book. You might be interested to check out this thread on it, which includes a link to the text online, as well as this more recent thread.


[Edited on 5-23-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Arch2k (May 23, 2005)

Domestical Duties by William Gouge is actually in print at SWRB. It is Gouge's treatment on the roles of husbands and wifes in the marriage releationship. I am getting ready to read it at the recommendation of Andrew.


----------



## Mayflower (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Andrew,

I saw that Sacred Truth ministries have :
"”The Westminster Annotations and Commentary on the Whole Bible (1657) Westminster Divines and Other Puritans (Gouge, Gataker, et al.), 6 Vol., 2383pp. (CB-8Â½x11) 150.00 donation.

Have you these works ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

You're welcome! No, I don't have that book but it is high on my wish list. It is also available at SWRB.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

I found this bit of information about William Gouge: 



> He was appointed by Parliament to be one of those to prepare Annotations on the Bible (sometimes known as the 'English Annotations' or the 'Westminster Annotations' since prepared mostly by Westminster divines at the time of the Assembly), and his part was from I Kings to Job.


----------



## Mayflower (May 23, 2005)

Dear Andrew,

Do you know if the copies of Sacred Truth ministries are like normal binding, or are they like SWR publications ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2005)

I'm sorry, I don't know how their publications are bound exactly. I know they use a binding machine, but I have not actually seen any of their products.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

Rev. Kistler?


----------



## Don Kistler (May 9, 2006)

We've done a whole bunch by Jeremiah Burroughs. The ones in print are listed on the Ligonier website. We're also bringing back "A Treatise of Earthly-Mindedness" and "The Excellency of a Gracious Spirit." 

We just released "Gospel Revelation." And now "Gospel Worship," "Gospel Fear," "Gospel Conversation," "Gospel Remission," and "Gospel Reconciliation" are all in print together.

"Irenicum" is still in print, which is a gem. We'll have a volume of his sermons out next year. And there are several others in the works.

As for Gouge, the only one I've had retyped is his work on prayer, "A Guid to Go to God," and it's on a very long list of books needing to be edited still. His "Domestic Duties" is a huge book. For now you'll have to content yourselves with the photocopies you can get from SWRB, I'm afraid.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 9, 2006)

Just remembered, we have also published Burroughs' "The Evil of Evils," and "Hope."
After preaching the many sermons on sin ("the Evil of Evils"), Burroughs then preached the sermons that comprised "Gospel Remission: True Blessedness Consists in Pardon of Sin."

Of the Burroughs' titles, "Hope" and "Gospel Revelation" are the newest.

Back to work...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> "Irenicum" is still in print, which is a gem.



_Irenicum_ is a very good book for all the people of God to read.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 10, 2006)

Solid Ground Books has a nice set of Gouge on Hebrews in either paperback or hardback. Looks good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_
> Solid Ground Books has a nice set of Gouge on Hebrews in either paperback or hardback. Looks good.



Awesome! I didn't know Solid Ground had this in the works. Good to know. Many thanks!


----------



## crhoades (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_
> ...



I just received mine last week. It is in 2 volumes in what I call textbook binding. Beeke does a brief biography. According to Gouge, Hebrews was written by Paul.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

Chris,
I've never bought anything from Solid Ground, do they sew bind the hardbacks?


----------



## crhoades (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Chris,
> I've never bought anything from Solid Ground, do they sew bind the hardbacks?



Yes and no...The Thornwell 4 vol. reprint was whereas this one was not. The Gouge set looks like a standard college textbook with the glossy cover that has the artwork on it (i.e. no dustjacket). Reminds me of the Bullinger's Decades that RHP just republished.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

Almost sound like it could be Print on Demand then. I mean if their not going to sew it, might as well do POD.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Very good! I'm a little confused about the pricing of the book. In one place it is said to be $69.95 (hardback) but when you look at David Dickson's exposition on Hebrews on that page it appears that Gouge's volume is $60.00. Maybe I'm not reading it right. Oh well, both are worth getting, and either way the price is very good compared to other sources I have looked at in the past.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 11, 2006)

For those in the Memphis area, the Conenanter's Corner at IPC has many of the SDG titles (probably 25-30!) My wife has already told me that I get one for Father's day even though my first child will not arrive until mid-September!!! The Thomas Watson selections are particularly good!!!


----------

